# PayPal costs



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I can't seem to find the PayPal costs anywhere on there site?

Does anyone no what the charge would be to send £600 as a gift? 

It sucks how there now charging to send as a gift


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

It's free if it comes from your bank account or money sitting in paypal account. If you pay it from a card there will be a charge(sure it's something like 3.*%).

Probably better just doing a bank transfer.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Afaik, Gifted money is free of any charges.
If you look on the site, there'll be a link which explains the charges.
I think it's something like 20 or 40p plus 3.9% of the amount being sent for normal payments.


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Link:

https://www.paypal.com/uk/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-fees-outside


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That's what I thought, they were free. But I sent £100 the other week and I was charged around £4. It was sent as a gift and it all came out of my bank account.

EDIT. I think I know why I am being charged. It's because it's linked to my card, so it's not coming directly out my account, it's the card being used to withdraw from my account.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> That's what I thought, they were free. But I sent £100 the other week and I was charged around £4. It was sent as a gift and it all came out of my bank account.
> 
> EDIT. I think I know why I am being charged. It's because it's linked to my card, so it's not coming directly out my account, it's the card being used to withdraw from my account.


DOH! thanks for that info that explains why I can never send money as a gift, 'fee free' :wall: mine is linked to my debit card. Never could work it out :lol::lol: luckily its only been for small transactions.


----------

